# Farbabrisse automatisch erkennen



## legio_x (23. April 2006)

Ihr kennt doch das problem: Beim druck werden manchmal extrem heller Flächen, welche fast schon ins weiss übergehen einfach nicht mit gedruckt. Ebenso bei sehr dunkeln Flächen die dann sichtbar tiefschwarz gedruckt werden. Sichtbare Farbabrisse und hässliche Flecken sind die Folge.

Nun kaönnt ich das vermieden, indem ich bei geöffnetem Informationsfenster mit der Pipette mein Bild "abtaste" nach solchen Stellen und gezielt Pixelflecken mit zu hohen weiss bzw. schwarzwerten ändere...

Aber gerade bei extrem grossen und detaillierten bildern ist es sehr müßig..

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, viellei sogar ein Programm oder Plug-In, die eine solche Bildüberprüfung automatisch machen?!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (25. April 2006)

Also,

ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schon mal. Abrisse in den Lichtern entstehen ja, wenn an den entsprechenden Stellen gar keine Farbe mehr gedruckt wird, d.h. 0 % in jedem Farbauszug gegeben ist. Das darf aber nicht sein. Es muss an den hellsten Stellen mindestens ein paar Prozent vorhanden sein - dann entstehen keine Abrisse.

Es gibt diverser globale Einstellungen, die eine Festlegung der Lichter und Tiefen vorgeben können, z. B. die Tonwertkorrektur oder die Gradationskurven. Beide ermöglichen die Festlegung von z.B. mindestens 5 % Farbe im Weiß und max. 95 % im Schwarz. 
In der Tonwertkorrektur ist das mit dem Tonwertumfangsregler zu bewerkstelligen, das ist der unterste Graukeil im Dialogfeld.


----------

